# XDarwin



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2001)

Salut

J'ai un petit problème avec XDarwin, j'ai téléchargé la version 1.0.4.1 (la version pour OS X.1) et je n'arrive pas à le lancer... Il me demande le mode d'affichage puis il quitte sans rien dire...
Bon j'ai télécharger la dernière version de XFree86, j'ai tout installé comme c'était marqué sur les serveur et ca marche pas........ une idée???


----------



## Einbert (11 Novembre 2001)

Donc tu as d'abord bien tout installé concernant Xfree 4.1, comme c'était expliqué dans la notice ??
Quand tu as fait les différentes manip, tout à fonctionner, resp. il n'a jamais mis d'erreur, par exemple il n'a pas pu compiler ceci ou cela ??
Pour XDarwin même remarque !
Tu pourrais me faire une copie de ce que tu obtiens quand tu tapes dans le terminal la chose suivante :
_echo $path_

++

P.S Au fait, quand tu l'as installé, est-ce que tu as essayé de rebooter l'ordio et de relancer Xdarwin par après ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2001)

Y'a eu aucun message d'erreur, rien, et j'ai bien installé la dernière version de XFree86. 
J'ai donc tapé echo $path et ca m'a répondu:
/Users/guillaum/bin/powerpc-apple-darwin /Users/guillaum/bin /usr/local/bin /usr/bin /bin /usr/local/sbin /usr/sbin /sbin
Voila.... t'as une soluce???
J'ai essayé de créé un fichier avec pou nom .tcshrc avec deux lignes 

setenv PATH /usr/X11R6/bin:$PATH
setenv MANPATH /usr/X11R6/man:$MANPATH

J'ai aussi essayé après de le lancer par le terminal en tapant startx -- quatrz $
Mais la il me dit qu'il ne connait pas la fonction.

a+


----------



## daffyb (11 Novembre 2001)

essaye plutot :
startx -- -quartz
chez moi, ça marche :
XDarwin 1.0.4
Xfree 4.1.99.1
Voilà, j'espère que tu vas t'en sortir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2001)

Ben quand je tape startx -- -quartz il marque
/usr/X11R6/bin/startx: command not found: mcookie [94]
Avec après 5 lignes dans lesquelles il me dit qu'il y aune erreur de formoat pour startx...
Ca marche toujours pas.....


----------



## Einbert (11 Novembre 2001)

Alors ouvre le terminal et tape
_cd /usr/x11r6/bin_
puis tu fais un ls et tu regardes si startx se trouve bien dans ce dossier.
2e question : où as-tu créé ce fichier .tcshrc ? (je veux dire dans quel répertoire ?? ... pour le savoir, ben une fois dans le dossier en question où il se trouve tu tapes pwd et tu as le path complet...) A mon avis tu l'as créé à la mauvaise place, car si tu tapes echo $path, ben il devrait y avoir dans le path /usr/X11R6 ...A mon avis c'est pour cette raison qu'il n'arrive pas à le lancer !! Donc dis nous ce qu'il en est et on pourra résoudre définitivement ce problème !!

++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2001)

Bon alors, le fichier startx ne se trouve pas dans le fichier usr/X11R6/bin il n'y a que X, XDarwin et XDawomStartup.
J'ai essayé de lancer chacun des fichier, meme en ajoutant -quartzIl me dit, Could not start XDarwin Quartz X server.
Bon mais sinon, j'ai relu deux trois truc et le .tcshrc est dans ~/Library/init/tschc/ et il s'appelle path.tcshc.
C'est ce que j'ai trouvé comme expliquation sur le site de XDarwin.... donc... Et maintenant quand je tape echo $path, il me renvoie usr/X11R6/bin
Je sais pas, il me manque apparamment un fichier que sais pas commetn récupérer...


----------



## Einbert (12 Novembre 2001)

A mon avis tu dois avoir fait une erreu dans l'installation de Xfree, car normallement il doit créer un dossier X11R6 avec plein de truc dedans... Il est bel et bien existant ce dossier chez toi, non ??
Essaie à nouveau de réinstaller XDarwin en suivant bien tous les conseils...en fait faut juste appliquer la commande gzip -zxvf &lt;nom_du_fichier&gt; (donc en l'occurence Xdarwin.qqch)...
tiens nous au courant !

++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par tnf:
*Bon ben, j'abandonne.... 
Bon J'ai meme essayé Fink de sourceforge, mais meme la, il me fait une illegal command, et ca marche pas....
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu as installé les developer tools avec ton OS X ? Je crois que c'est nécessaire, au moins pour Fink.


----------



## daffyb (12 Novembre 2001)

Tu as tout à fait raison Florence, Fink a besoin des developper tools pour fonctionner, car il compile les sources qu'il télécharge


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2001)

Non, j'ai installer les developper tools, la dernierère version pour OS X.1...
Alors bon....


----------



## Einbert (13 Novembre 2001)

Tu as déjà essayé de double-cliquer sur l'icone de XDarwin qui se trouve dans le dossier Applicaitons ? (je sais, je sais, mais on sait jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
Donc tu as bien suivi tout à la lettre concernant l'installation de XDarwin ?? Tu avais une ancienne version avant celle-ci ??
Quand tu tapes ce
echo $path
tu as bien le dossier X11R6/bin dans le path ?? Et justement dans ce dossier, tu n'as toujours pas de startx ??
Si jusque là tout est positif comme réponse, ben je commence sérieusement à croire qu'il a dû y avoir une m.. avec ton installation de Xfree !!

++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2001)

Oui oui j'avais essayé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais je suis bettement allé sur le site d'apple et j'ai directement téléchargé un package pour une installation automatique de X11 et XDarwin. J'ai fait la meme chose sur fink.sourceforge.net pour fink et je télécharge/compile en ce moment gnome...
Merci à tous.
Hey, Einbert, j'habite Bulle..... j'avais pas vu que tu venais de Chatel.

[12 novembre 2001 : message édité par tnf]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2001)

Bon ben, j'abandonne.... 
Bon vu que c'est une archive .tgz, le gzip ne sert à rien, il faut employer gnutar zxvf &lt;nomdufichier&gt;. Bon, la il me réinstalle tout (j'avais enlever tout ce qui avait avoir avec XDarwin avant sous root avec la commande rm -R). 
Alors j'ai ré- ré-ré réinstallé et ca marche pas.
J'ai meme essayé Fink de sourceforge, mais meme la, il me fait une illegal command, et ca marche pas....
Mon G4 ne VEUT pas d'autre environnement que OS X....




Pas cool.


----------

